# Presque isle bay



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone on here has ever ice fished Presque isle bay? Heard the perchin can be pretty good.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes did it a few times a few years ago. Fun pulling those jumbos up thru the ice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, gonna give that a try.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

laguna, do a search on this site about Presque isle, there are allot of posts about fishing locations, bait shops etc. I have fished it quite a bit great panfishery.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

im hoping to get out to ice fish presque this year also! i do a ton of open water fishing there in the spring and summer and the fishery is one of a kind. probably one of the best panfish areas to fish, plus you can catch plenty of steelhead through the ice


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a friend who lives near there who ice fishes. He will keep me updated on the ice conditions and let me know, and I'll post when he does. Thanks


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Went past it today and it was wide open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great ice fishing. Really nice sz. gills and crappies. Some jumbo perch. Big ones seem to turn on right near the end of safe ice, at least last couple of years for me anyhow.Even caught couple of steelhead thru the ice on a black ant tipped with maggots. Never know whats coming up and out of that hole. Seen a couple monster pike swim by 2 yrs ago in area locals call the stinkhole.Well worth the drive to go. I usually go couple times a yr. and spend the weekend.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

crappie1962 said:


> Great ice fishing. Really nice sz. gills and crappies. Some jumbo perch. Big ones seem to turn on right near the end of safe ice, at least last couple of years for me anyhow.Even caught couple of steelhead thru the ice on a black ant tipped with maggots. Never know whats coming up and out of that hole. Seen a couple monster pike swim by 2 yrs ago in area locals call the stinkhole.Well worth the drive to go. I usually go couple times a yr. and spend the weekend.


Thanks for the info crappie. Where do you stay when your up there?


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

The El Patio. Only about 5 min drive from the park enterance. Not the Hilton but it's nice enough. Have a bar there to ...Choo Choo's Beer is cold, food is descent, pooltable, bartenders friendly and talkative. Short stumble back to you room...lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

PM Big Daddy if he doesn't spot this thread.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep in mind, you cannot enter the park before 5am and it closed at dark, unless you come in from the city side..............Mark


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

bassmastermjb said:


> Keep in mind, you cannot enter the park before 5am and it closed at dark, unless you come in from the city side..............Mark


I had thought they didn't open the gates till around 7am based on a couple of trips I made there several years ago but I checked the parks web site and they do claim to open at 5am.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Who thinks we should plan an OGF invasion of presque isle? Get a group of guys and meet up in Erie to do some fishing for the weekend. FYI it can be a day trip if some people arent interested in spending the money on a hotel. Its a long day, but well worth it..I spend almost every weekend from may-june up there with day trips


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Who thinks we should plan an OGF invasion of presque isle? Get a group of guys and meet up in Erie to do some fishing for the weekend. FYI it can be a day trip if some people arent interested in spending the money on a hotel. Its a long day, but well worth it..I spend almost every weekend from may-june up there with day trips


I'm in! Wish i'd have thought of it.


----------

